# Paqueteria Nacional vs. Mexpost vs. Estafeta



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

As part of my move from Culiacan to Mexico City, I will be sending my belongings within a week of my flight to my new work address. They will hold the boxes for me until I arrive. 

My belongings are not that extensive. No furniture. My clothing. DVDs, Blu-rays, and CDs - I'm going to get rid of the bulky cases and put these all in slip-sleeves, which will save considerable weight and space. About 125 books (80% paperbacks). Four pieces of electronics - a smallish TV (22-inch widescreen, all-region DVD player, Blu-ray player, and an audio unit with a turntable, CD player, and radio. 

So, for those of you with any experience shipping packages WITHIN Mexico, would you use the Correos de Mexico's Paqueteria Nacional (by far the cheapest and slowest), or their Mexpost, or Estafeta? Or would you use different services depending on which materials you were sending? I might use the cheapest method for the media mailings, for example. Should I assume that packages sent through Paqueteria Nacional are insurable and trackable?


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

I used Estafeta many times. I moved my belongings from Playa del Carmen to Lakeside using them. Everything went the way it should.

I went to my local office to get an idea of cost. I found the woman that worked there to be very helpful. They charge by weight and size. She advised me how to pack to get the best rate. They also handled Aduana for me and there was no taxes.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Playaboy said:


> I used Estafeta many times. I moved my belongings from Playa del Carmen to Lakeside using them. Everything went the way it should.
> 
> I went to my local office to get an idea of cost. I found the woman that worked there to be very helpful. They charge by weight and size. She advised me how to pack to get the best rate. They also handled Aduana for me and there was no taxes.


Why would Aduana be involved if you were moving within Mexico?


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Why would Aduana be involved if you were moving within Mexico?


The total State of Quintana Roo is considered the "Región Fronteriza". You clear Aduana as you leave the State. You don't need a TIP for vehicles (YMMV), and you use to pay only 11% IVA before the recent changes in the tax code.

Pasajeros - Franja y regiÃ³n fronterizas


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

....But, it would be very difficult to get a car from the USA to QR without an Importada Temporal, unless you flew it in, or used the phantom ferry, etc.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

RVGRINGO said:


> ....But, it would be very difficult to get a car from the USA to QR without an Importada Temporal, unless you flew it in, or used the phantom ferry, etc.


Quite a few Americans and Canadians that drive to Qroo, cancel their TIP at the border with Belize. They get their deposit back and don't have to deal renewals. Then you just drive up the coast.

If leave Qroo you need to go to the border and get a TIP. YMMV


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Why would Aduana be involved if you were moving within Mexico?


When you ship stuff inland from the Baja Free Zone where they used to have an IVA of 11 % and they want to collect on somethings the extra 5 % tax if you bought it in the Free Zone. Now as of Jan. 1st Baja Free Zone IVA is 16% so no problem. 

The Free Zone on the Texas - Mexican border was only 22 klms wide and they have ADUANA stops on major highways at that 22 klm spot to check what you were taking further south as the IVA used to be 11% also. I read they now are taking these ADUANA check stops down.


----------

